# Careful where you breathe... THE SENECA SCOURGE, a Medical Thriller



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

A young physician, caught up in the worst influenza pandemic of all time, teams up with a mysterious new research virologist whose motivation to contain the deadly outbreak proves different from her own.

The Seneca Scourge (Whiskey Creek Press) is a medical thriller with a science fiction twist. It won *Best New E-Book: Fiction in the 2012 USA Best Book Awards* and is a *2013 Readers' Favorite Silver Medal Award Winner*.

-	"'The Seneca Scourge' by Carrie Rubin was impossible to put down."--Trudi LoPreto for Readers Favorite
-	"I love, love, love, LOVED this book. 4 out of 4 stars...well written, well thought out, well planned, and just a great book altogether."--Online Book Club


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Carrie -----------------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Always nice to get a new 5-star review on Amazon! http://www.amazon.com/review/R3SXFWZRV1CGKB/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B009BJ3BZ2&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I am giving away 3 signed copies of The Seneca Scourge in a Goodreads Book Giveaway. Click the following link for a chance to win! http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/39532-the-seneca-scourge


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Three days left for a chance to win one of three copies of The Seneca Scourge in my Goodreads Book Giveaway! http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/39532-the-seneca-scourge


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

For anyone who may have read THE SENECA SCOURGE and enjoyed it, I'd be honored if you'd vote for it in the P&E Readers' Poll: http://critters.org/predpoll/novelthrill.shtml. I'd love to hold onto (or improve  ) my 3rd place ranking). Thank you!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you to anyone who voted for 'The Seneca Scourge' in the P&E Readers' Poll. I was pleased to see the book take second place. Congratulations to the winner, The Tenth Legion by Mike Arsuaga.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"This fast-paced, beautifully written medical thriller glues you between its covers and will not set you free until the final page!"---Always a treat to find another great review.  I will be offering another Goodreads Book Giveaway soon.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

One and a half days left of my latest Goodreads Giveaway for anyone interested: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/44521-the-seneca-scourge


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice feature for The Seneca Scourge on the kboard blog: http://kboards.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-seneca-scourge-by-carrie-rubin.html


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

***** Only $0.99 for a week *****

For a special promotion, my publisher (Whiskey Creek Press) has marked the price of  down to $0.99 on Amazon US and Amazon UK (e-book only) between 6/20 - 6/27. If you're interested in medical thrillers, especially one with a twist, I encourage you to check it out!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I am thrilled to see such a great response to my publisher's $0.99 sale for The Seneca Scourge. The reduced price is still available for a short time.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Such an honor to have _The Seneca Scourge_ be Whiskey Creek Press's *#1 best seller* for the month of June: http://tinyurl.com/mmfvtdc

Amazon US: http://tinyurl.com/k5u7xcm

Amazon UK: http://tinyurl.com/krn88km

Barnes & Noble: http://tinyurl.com/mboxuy8


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Kept my attention and read it in one day!"--Amazon
"This medical drama was like non other... It was nail biting the whole time. Good reading and great adventure."--Amazon
"I really enjoyed this book... the author (a physician) clearly knows her way around patients and hospital."--Goodreads

The above snippets are from recent reviews of The Seneca Scourge.

Reviews are to authors what meaty bones are to dogs. Delightful!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Whiskey Creek Press is giving away 10 e-book copies of The Seneca Scourge, their best-selling book of July. Here's the link if anyone is interested in entering! http://tinyurl.com/mocrtge


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Whiskey Creek Press has announced the 10 winners of The Seneca Scourge e-book: http://tinyurl.com/lveomf9


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

_The Seneca Scourge_ on Goodkindles: http://tinyurl.com/mfy4bqp


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Facebook funny from my publisher: http://tinyurl.com/lxa3mvh


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

A nice surprise to learn The Seneca Scourge is the Silver award winner in the general thriller category of the Readers' Favorite 2013 Award Contest: http://readersfavorite.com/2013-award-contest-winners.htm#cat92


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Flu season will be here soon, although thankfully, my deadly flu virus is fictional... Found this article in _USA Today_ yesterday. Reviews the new choices in flu vaccines this season. http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/09/10/flu-shot-choices/2777141/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

A nice Facebook share by my publisher: http://tinyurl.com/mk6vvfr


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmm, I think there's some false advertising in this old flu ad: http://library.duke.edu/digitalcollections/mma_MM0039/

Too bad that product wasn't available in The Seneca Scourge. Though something tells me it wouldn't have worked...


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Readers' Favorite announces the 2013 Award Contest Winners: http://readersfavorite.com/2013-award-contest-winners.htm


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

My publisher Whiskey Creek Press introduces their new Children's Book imprint: Wee Creek Press. http://www.weecreekpress.com/AboutUs.php


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"I got sucked right in from the beginning and had a hard time putting the book down."---Amazon reviewer.

Always nice to hear since that was my #1 goal for the novel--to make the reader want to keep turning the pages.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice write-up/review of _The Seneca Scourge_ by a blogger: http://perfectingmotherhood.wordpress.com/2013/10/30/www-wednesdays-october-30-2013/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's a good way to track weekly influenza activity across the US (from the CDC): http://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/usmap.htm


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I love to hear I kept a reader guessing!: http://tinyurl.com/lsuumej


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice to meet actor/director/producer and now author, Eriq La Salle, at the Readers' Favorite Book Contest award ceremony in Miami last weekend. His book LAWS OF DEPRAVITY (Martyr Maker Series) took the gold medal to my silver for The Seneca Scourge in the general-thriller category. Nice of him to pose for a photo with me, too! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=257349817748492&set=a.126254884191320.27838.124841634332645&type=1


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Fun to have The Seneca Scourge displayed at The Miami Book Fair recently. Part of the Readers' Favorite showcased books: http://miamibookfair.com/exhibitors/default.aspx


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

This tweet was a pleasant surprise today: "The most unexpected plot twist of my reading year came in The Seneca Scourge by @carrie_rubin I never saw that coming!"


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks great! Consider me hooked. Glad to meet a fellow medical thriller author


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you, you too! You've got quite a few books out already, I see, including a nonfiction book on coding. That's always a topic that spurs debate in the medical community, not to mention confusion.  

Thanks for the hello!


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, I don't put my textbook in my signature, yet people still seem to find it. LOL. I'm a reformed Evaluation and Management coding and documentation specialist. Glad to be out with ICD-10 coming. Medicine's followed me into my fiction career. It's a hard thing to quit ... Looking forward to reading your book. Congrats on the awards.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Wishing a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

This is a list I don't mind being on... http://myemail.constantcontact.com/Don-t-Miss-WCP-s-2013--1-Bestsellers-.html?soid=1103816580900&aid=ZEnHTkFxwxA &#8230;


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Flu is now widespread in the US, and the predominant virus is H1N1, the same strain responsible for the outbreak in 2009-2010. There's still time to get vaccinated: http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/01/03/flu-widespread-h1n1-swine-flu/4305595/ If only there had been a vaccine for those in The Seneca Scourge...


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

_The Seneca Scourge_ is currently #47 in the Medical category of Kindlebooks on Amazon Canada and #55 in Medical Thrillers. Thanks, Canada!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Four more cases of bird flu (H7N9) were reported in China. The illness has a high mortality--25%! Luckily no sustained human-to-human transmission yet, though officials worry it's only a matter of time. Here's a link to the USA Today article: http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/health/2014/01/22/china-bird-flu-deadly-h7n9-chinese-new-year-travel/4779149/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

The Seneca Scourge is featured on eBookSoda today. Nice service for authors and readers alike: http://www.ebooksoda.com/ebook-deals/the-seneca-scourge-by-carrie-rubin


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Always a pleasure to find two new 5-star reviews on Amazon! http://tinyurl.com/nvxf5zg


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Though it's still out there, the flu is starting to taper off. That's always welcome news: http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/02/07/flu-season-downward-trend-not-over-yet/5280649/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Being a fan of epidemiology, I like to check out the US flu activity map from the CDC. Here's the most recent: http://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/index.htm#ISTE


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice blog review of _The Seneca Scourge_: http://morristownmemos.wordpress.com/2014/03/08/the-seneca-scourge/ Wonderful to have the book be compared to a Robin Cook novel!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

_The Seneca Scourge_ on Bargain Booksy today: http://bargainbooksy.com/blog/2014/3/17/the-seneca-scourge-compelling-medical-thriller-on-your-kindle-and-nook


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Good to hear the flu season is on its way out: http://www.upi.com/Health_News/2014/03/21/CDC-Influenza-almost-gone-in-the-US-except-Texas/UPI-51911395434639/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

A fun post about The Seneca Scourge by a blogger: http://guapola.wordpress.com/2014/04/01/a-literary-limerick-the-seneca-scourge-2/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice to find two new 5-star reviews for The Seneca Scourge in the last two days: "I love this story line. Wonderfully believable characters. Very exciting the way the story develops and the interaction of the characters."


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

This is probably an addition to his artwork Michelangelo never envisioned.  http://www.cagle.com/2009/11/flu-precautions/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"I liked the twists and turns."--recent Amazon reviewer for The Seneca Scourge.

Wonderful to hear, because there are plenty of those in the book!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Anyone is a planeload away from any disease on Earth"---Indiana's state epidemiologist, Pam Pontones in: "As MERS virus reaches U.S., public health system springs into action" http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-mers-patient-20140510-story.html#page=1

Not unlike the opening pages of The Seneca Scourge...


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Lots of tension that kept me interested, good character development, good plot. I want to read more by Carrie Rubin."--Latest 5-star review for The Seneca Scourge.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Scientist Makes Mutant, Infectious Flu Virus in Lab"---But should they?... http://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/scientist-makes-mutant-infectious-flu-virus-lab-n128936


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

My publisher for The Seneca Scourge, Whiskey Creek Press, has been acquired by Start Publishing, a division of Start Media (http://start-media.com/start-media/). Whiskey Creek Press will now be an imprint of the company. I look forward to the new relationship.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought this cartoon did a good job of depicting how confusing influenza vaccine can be if we let it. But it doesn't have to be. Basically, anyone over age 6 months (with rare exceptions) should get a flu vaccine annually. Easy enough! http://www.cagle.com/2009/10/flu-vaccine-categories/

They certainly would've liked a vaccine in The Seneca Scourge...


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

From The Seneca Scourge's latest review: "I was hooked from page one, and couldn't put it down. Then I spent the next month worrying every time I sneezed!"

Oops. Sorry...


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

A nice Facebook post for The Seneca Scourge: https://www.facebook.com/BrittSkrabanek/posts/778621802159598


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Well-written, intelligent, and entertaining, Carrie Rubin's THE SENECA SCOURGE will keep you turning the pages to find out what happens next"---From the latest Amazon review.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

The CDC's recent update on influenza vaccine recommendations this season: http://www.dailyrx.com/other-influenza-vaccine-recommendations-included-age-limits


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

A blogger mentions The Seneca Scourge as a recommended read: https://authordylanhearn.wordpress.com/2014/08/28/pay-it-forward-an-update/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"...falls into the 'can't put down' category. Suspense, intrigue, a dash of romance, fear, humor, sci-fi. This book has it all."---Latest review of The Seneca Scourge.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Whenever there's a severe flu outbreak (think H1N1), people race to get a vaccine, yet so many don't bother to get one routinely. Too bad, because we can't predict when we'll have a complication: "Fewer than half in USA get flu shots, CDC says" http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/09/18/flu-shot-recommendations/15824917/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"...fun to read (in a dark sort of way) with a clever idea executed nicely." A blogger's review of The Seneca Scourge: http://getoffmylawnplease.com/2014/09/29/the-seneca-scourge/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Just got my flu shot. How about you? Much better to read about a fictional influenza virus than live one! The Seneca Scourge


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

A mobile flu shot. I love this idea. Bet they could've used it in _The Seneca Scourge_... "Uber's one-shot deal: Flu vaccine at your doorstep" http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/23/uber-flu-shots/17795751/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

A nice chance to win free e-books, including The Seneca Scourge: https://readersfavorite.com/book-giveaway


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"a highly creative, unexpected ending ... sets the stage for a natural sequel. Here's hoping Carrie is working on it!" Well, I'm not planning on a sequel for The Seneca Scourge, but it's nice to know readers would like one.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Found a fun technology glitch this morning. Seems over 80,000 people added The Seneca Scourge to their Goodreads to-read list over night.  https://twitter.com/carrie_rubin/status/541611782671187968


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

E-books make great last-minute Christmas gifts. Instant arrival! The Seneca Scourge


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"heartfelt and intriguing- an amazing read"---OnlineBookClub.org reader about The Seneca Scourge

http://forums.onlinebookclub.org/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=11893&p=381141&hilit=the+seneca+scourge#p381141


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

For those who like to track influenza stats: "Flu is widespread in 46 states...CDC" http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/flu-widespread-46-states-killed-26-children-cdc-article-1.2072037


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"The incorporation of medicine in this book is very clever and engaging. I would recommend this book to anyone interested in medicine."---From onlinebookclub.org reader: http://forums.onlinebookclub.org/search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&author_id=66916


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"...the author's writing style is fluent and involving. The element of suspense in the book was also well done."---From onlinebookclub.org reader for The Seneca Scourge


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

A bit of good news in this rough winter: "CDC: Flu season has peaked, cases in decline" http://www.upi.com/Health_News/2015/02/13/CDC-Flu-season-has-peaked-cases-in-decline/1261423853958/?spt=rrs&or=5


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

A great contest opportunity for writers: win a manuscript evaluation by author and writing coach, Barbara Kyle (http://carrierubin.com/2015/03/09/a-chance-to-win-a-manuscript-evaluation-by-barbara-kyle-oh-and-a-happy-dance-from-me/). Several years ago I hired her for a manuscript critique of The Seneca Scourge and was very pleased with the results.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"...a white-knuckle ride that kept me on the edge of my seat until the last page."---The Seneca Scourge


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

The worst avian flu outbreak in U.S. history has reached 14 states. (16 according to a different source.) 24 million birds affected so far. Luckily bird to human transmission is low. http://tinyurl.com/mt8wjq6


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"This is a fast paced medical mystery with page turning action, danger and technologies. A very good read."---Goodreads reviewer for The Seneca Scourge.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"...surprised me at every turn."--Goodreads review of The Seneca Scourge: http://tinyurl.com/pvgby3a


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"This one is a book that will totally take you by surprise. ...heart-beating, breath-taking suspense"---Goodreads review of The Seneca Scourge


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Well written, suspenseful medical thriller, that will interest and surprise you. Highly recommend"---Goodreads reader, The Seneca Scourge


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

My publisher has reduced the price of The Seneca Scourge. Not sure how long the discounted price will last, but I thought I'd spread the news along.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Many people don't realize there's a quadrivalent flu vaccine this year. It covers four strains of influenza vs. the three covered by the traditional vaccine. Either one is fine to get. Although the influenza strain in _The Seneca Scourge_ is fiction, flu pandemics are not, so getting a flu shot offers protection! For CDC info on the quadrivalent vaccine: http://www.cdc.gov/flu/protect/vaccine/quadrivalent.htm


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"It's original, enchanting, creative ... thrilling, mysterious and you learn a lot of medical stuff : ) Pretty perfect!"---Reader, on The Seneca Scourge


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

The Seneca Scourge is a blogger's recommended read for the holidays: http://tinyurl.com/o9lqzfk


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"It's original, enchanting, creative ... thrilling"---Amazon reader of The Seneca Scourge


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Carrie Rubin writes with a clear voice that pulls the reader into the story, making them truly care about her characters."--Amazon reader.

The Seneca Scourge's e-book price is currently reduced to $3.03!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

The Seneca Scourge sounds interesting and I have added it to my Amazon Wish List. 

Have you read any of the Jakarta Pandemic series by Steve Konkoly?


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

No I haven't. I'll have to look them up. Thank you!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

You're welcome.  I enjoyed it and perhaps you will too.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks to a better matching vaccine this year, the flu season was milder and is starting to wind down: http://consumer.healthday.com/infectious-disease-information-21/flu-news-314/no-embargo-flu-season-has-peaked-cdc-709847.html

Bet the doctors and nurses in The Seneca Scourge would have liked that!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Simon and Schuster recently took over digital distribution of The Seneca Scourge and other Whiskey Creek Press/Start Media books.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

For anyone in NE Ohio, I'll be signing copies and discussing Eating Bull and The Seneca Scourge at the Ohio Readers & Writers Expo in Akron this Saturday. Lots of authors will be there, and several author panels are scheduled. Should be a great event! http://www.the-review.com/entertainment/2016/07/09/ohio-readers-and-writers-expo-in-akron-july-23


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Flu cases are picking up. It's not too late to get vaccinated. Here's this season's info from the CDC: https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/season/flu-season-2016-2017.htm.

To read about a fictional flu pandemic, check out The Seneca Scourge, a book that's "impossible to put down" per Trudi LoPreto for Readers Favorite.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"fast-paced and suspenseful"--The Seneca Scourge


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

New review from *Book Club Mom* for The Seneca Scourge: "a dramatic medical thriller with a quick-moving plot and an exciting science fiction twist." https://bvitelli2002.wordpress.com/2017/05/03/the-seneca-scourge-by-carrie-rubin/


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Good grief--Carrie Rubin's The Seneca Scourge (Whiskey Creek Press 2012) was a wonderful book."--Blogger review of The Seneca Scourge https://worddreams.wordpress.com/2017/07/28/3-more-books-by-indie-authors/


----------

